# What router bits do I need to duplicate this door



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So this seems like a pretty simple door, but I'm not 100% sure what bits would be needed. What raised panel set and what outside profile do you think would be needed?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks to me like you'll need to go to one of those web sites that show a scadzillion different bit profiles and find the ones that best match what you need/want.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Yea, I was looking through a bunch of stuff at MLCS, but I figured there are probably a dozen people here that have built a door like that and I would differ to their experience as opposed to me just guessing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The photo doesn't show clearly the inside and outside profile for the R&S's. The panel raiser looks pretty basic, but some have different angles, and cutting lengths.












 







.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm with C-man on this one... If I was to attempt to match this, I would probably take some accurate measurements, and start from there. The raised panel bit looks very similiar to this one: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5020&filter=raised panel router bit I have used these bits to made a kitchen set full of replacement doors, and liked them alot.

for the door edges, it seems it might just be a Quarter round bit, and that is where I would start. If you have a set of quarter round bits, take them out an hold them up to the edge, and see if any fit the proflie. If you don't have a set, measure the distance from the edge of the door to the edge of the reveal..... that might give you an idea of the radius that you might need. 

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks to me like the raised panel is a 25° bevel, but could also be a cove (with or without back cutter...kinda hard to tell from the pic), the rail and style cut looks like a roundover style, and the outer edge looks to be some time of a European edge.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I am seeing the picture correctly the raised panes door looks like just straight cuts. That could be done on a table saw without using a router.

I cannot tell from the picture if that is a straight butt joint between the rails and stiles. Also cannot tell the exact shape of the door edge profile.

George


----------



## ikoolu (Sep 11, 2011)

simple - round over bit set low for the edges and you can cut the insert on your table saw @ 20 degees or so -


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't have the door to check, but I asked the guy to check the raised panel to see if it is curved or straight, as well as a side profile picture of the door. Thanks for the input so far.


----------

